# 21 Guppy Fry!



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

She finally burst! 

She is doing better now, I did a water change right away. I checked all my tanks and they were fine. 

21 baby fry!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, 21 fry. Hard to imagine a little guppy carrying that much. Congrats! Hope all goes well with them!


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

54 FRYS OMG!!! thats alot of fry you got there post a picture xD


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont know if she is done, how do I tell?

LOL yes it is! Gosh, so many babies :fish::fish:


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow i never get that many they get eaten


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

elvis332 said:


> wow i never get that many they get eaten


more plants and maybe by moving them to a diff tank for delivery would result in a better fry rate survival.

hey GL! nice bunch u got babe! see u soon!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so my gold red tail guppy gave birth today 1 month after the first litter. I dunno how many I got today seems like the tank is swarming. I had 17 left from the last litter of 23. I did find my mommy platy scarfing down the newborn guppies tho so she had a trip to another tank. I wonder if she has been eating my platy fry!:x the 9 I had has now become 4.
Could be the loach that lives in the gravel too I guess.
It has been a few years since I saw the fry born so today was a treat. She dropped 3 each time she arched her back then had a little break. I noticed the last few she had had egg sacs still attached unlike the first bunchs she had. The were much more mature so I am wondering if the gups have the ability to fertilize the eggs at different times.
Guess I am going to have to put her in a community tank now as I sure don't need any more fry!!She has just had the 2 litters so will have at least another 3 months more to deliver.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

rule of the thumb is that if the fry fits into the mouth, its feeding time. its the way of nature. the platy musta been eating other fry as well


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah I know but it has been a long time that I had a female eat her fry. Most of my girls have been really good over the years and have left their fry alone. This platy is naughty regardless.
I managed to count up to 40 fry and then gave up. I will soon be going around the neighborhood offering up guppies again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

lol thats nice.


----------

